# Laptop with Intel + Nvidia cards, GLX problem



## Arunas (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it possible to have GLX working with this? Xorg itself seems to be working fine, it just doesn't pick up Nvidia GLX. As you can see in the Xorg log (full output http://pastebin.com/fY4cx6Fj), it loads the GLX extension at first.

```
[ 1076.534] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 1076.551] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 1076.551] compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 1076.551] Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[ 1076.551] (II) NVIDIA
```
But later:

```
[ 1076.679] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[ 1076.683] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
[ 1076.692] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203
[ 1076.679] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
```
Specifications:

```
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT amd64
xorg: 7.7_1
nvidia-driver: 340.46
card0: Intel HD Graphics 3000
card1: Nvidia Geforce 610M (only GPU)
```
`kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address Size Name
1 33 0xffffffff80200000 1745000 kernel
2 1 0xffffffff81e11000 358f ums.ko
3 2 0xffffffff81e15000 44b41 linux.ko
4 1 0xffffffff81e5a000 6cdb6 i915kms.ko
5 1 0xffffffff81ec7000 49173 drm2.ko
6 4 0xffffffff81f11000 22c0 iicbus.ko
7 1 0xffffffff81f14000 1a3e iic.ko
8 1 0xffffffff81f16000 1e2d iicbb.ko
9 1 0xffffffff81f18000 9609d6 nvidia.ko
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm guessing this is a device with Optimus? And you are able to switch off the NVidia part? In that case remove the NVidia driver. It replaces some libraries from Xorg. And those do not play well with any other driver.


----------



## Arunas (Nov 21, 2014)

SirDice said:


> I'm guessing this is a device with Optimus? And you are able to switch off the NVidia part? In that case remove the NVidia driver. It replaces some libraries from Xorg. And those do not play well with any other driver.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes, this is Optimus. I don't understand how switching off the NVidia part or removing the NVidia driver can help me get GLX working. Xorg works fine, but I want GL acceleration to work as well. It seems strange that the kernel module seems to load okay, I can see the entries in sysctl and so on, even the NVidia GLX module being loaded (somewhat).

Is it Optimus that's preventing this from working on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2014)

The libglx.so is being replaced by one supplied with the NVidia driver. This file doesn't play well with other drivers, like the Intel driver. If you remove the NVidia driver the original Xorg version will be put back. That one should work with the Intel driver.


----------



## Arunas (Nov 21, 2014)

That's it, it worked! Thanks a lot.


----------

